# Charging a Bolt at a Tesla Destination Charger



## GTV6 (Apr 26, 2016)

Here is an article on Motor1.com about an adapter enabling other EV's to use Tesla chargers or at least Tesla destination chargers. Thoughts?

https://insideevs.com/charging-a-bolt-ev-at-a-tesla-destination-station-sure-you-can/


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

based on the comments on that article, it seems the general public assume the full cost of the Destination chargers are provided by the property owners, and not supplemented (equipment) by Tesla.

If I were to specifically pick a hotel to stay at that has a Destination Charger, than find it has a Leaf/Bolt plugged into it when I get there needing to charge, I would be pissed.


----------



## FunkyJunk (Jul 11, 2016)

MelindaV said:


> based on the comments on that article, it seems the general public assume the full cost of the Destination chargers are provided by the property owners, and not supplemented (equipment) by Tesla.


Who does pay for destination chargers (equipment/power)? My wife and I own a small four-room motel and discussed the idea of adding a destination charger. I emailed Tesla about it, but never received a response. If Tesla can share the cost with us somehow we'd like to do it.


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

Property pays power and install, tesla can provide equipment if location fits in their plans
There is a contact form on the destination charger info page. Is that how you contacted them?


----------



## FunkyJunk (Jul 11, 2016)

MelindaV said:


> Property pays power and install, tesla can provide equipment if location fits in their plans
> There is a contact form on the destination charger info page. Is that how you contacted them?


Yep. I may try again and see what happens.


----------



## Rusty (Sep 9, 2017)

My understanding is that Tesla offers to provide a Tesla charger and a generic ev charger free of charge. There is no need for an adapter. Some destinations turn down the ev generic charger, but it is available. They just have to install it.


----------



## FunkyJunk (Jul 11, 2016)

Rusty said:


> My understanding is that Tesla offers to provide a Tesla charger and a generic ev charger free of charge. There is no need for an adapter. Some destinations turn down the ev generic charger, but it is available. They just have to install it.


Is there any reason *not* to get the generic charger other than to keep non-Tesla plebes away? I assume it's J1772? If I do this, I'd prefer not to turn away Leaf/Bolt/etc. owners.


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

FunkyJunk said:


> Is there any reason *not* to get the generic charger


Nope.


----------



## AEDennis (Apr 10, 2016)

A typical destination charger setup from the program seems to be two HPWCs and one Clipper Creek J1772. The Clipper Creek ones are 32A I believe... Whereas HPWCs can be anywhere from 40A to 80A in my experience.


----------



## JWardell (May 9, 2016)

GTV6 said:


> Here is an article on Motor1.com about an adapter enabling other EV's to use Tesla chargers or at least Tesla destination chargers. Thoughts?
> 
> https://insideevs.com/charging-a-bolt-ev-at-a-tesla-destination-station-sure-you-can/


I'm curious how these guys got female Tesla sockets, or maybe they just 3D print their own knockoffs.


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

JWardell said:


> I'm curious how these guys got female Tesla sockets, or maybe they just 3D print their own knockoffs.


Those far-east manufacturing firms will use any "factory down time" to manufacturer "as good as the real thing" knockoffs (because, it really is the same thing, just without the branding) and sell to whoever else isn't worried about patents and copyrights.


----------



## ahagge (May 6, 2017)

FYI, Quick Charge Power (the company selling the JDapter stub) was started and is owned by Tony Williams, an early LEAF owner, evangelist and entrepreneur. You could ask him about the source of the Tesla side of the adapter - I _think_ they were going to 3D print it. Tony is also active on the MyNissanLEAF forum, you can probably contact him there as well.


----------



## AEDennis (Apr 10, 2016)

ahagge said:


> FYI, Quick Charge Power (the company selling the JDapter stub) was started and is owned by Tony Williams, an early LEAF owner, evangelist and entrepreneur. You could ask him about the source of the Tesla side of the adapter - I _think_ they were going to 3D print it. Tony is also active on the MyNissanLEAF forum, you can probably contact him there as well.


Or just go to their website and send an email...

Tony's a friend and long time contributor to EVs and their development.

QCP has made quality product that has adapted the UMC to be a portable charger for J1772 (called the Jesla now) and provided upgrades to second generation RAV and Tesla Roadsters to enable them to charge CHAdeMO.


----------



## Rusty (Sep 9, 2017)

FunkyJunk said:


> Is there any reason *not* to get the generic charger other than to keep non-Tesla plebes away? I assume it's J1772? If I do this, I'd prefer not to turn away Leaf/Bolt/etc. owners.


Not really. The place of business just has to pay for the installation and electricity, but it should increase customer traffic.


----------



## SoFlaModel3 (Apr 15, 2017)

Rusty said:


> Not really. The place of business just has to pay for the installation and electricity, but it should increase customer traffic.


Agree with this - these destinations ideally want more customers not just Tesla customers. With the EV shift happening before our eyes this will become more obvious businesses over time.


----------



## FunkyJunk (Jul 11, 2016)

I’ll definitely try contacting Tesla again. We would be willing to pay for installation and electricity if they provided the equipment. It would be a good draw for the motel.


----------



## JBsC6 (Oct 17, 2016)

A 240 outlet and your good to go...doesn't each car come with its own charging wire?

With a motel I'd sure as hell have an electrician run the power ...

Good way to drum up business..

Great for restaurants too...

Free advertising to ev world consumers traveling nearby...

The cost is minimal and surely a business deduction...

Plus you can charge there too...

Sounds like a win win to me


----------



## Guest (Oct 17, 2017)

JBsC6 said:


> A 240 outlet and your good to go...doesn't each car come with its own charging wire?


All other EV's and PHEV's come with so-called "trickle" charger. Usually limited to 120V (useless) in US and 10A in EU.


----------



## Tom Pledger (Apr 18, 2017)

I'm curious about whether the 'Tesla Tap' (as seen in episode 29, about 22 minutes in) would get the owner of the destination charger site into contractual trouble with Tesla. The contract wording I've seen second-hand is "Keep the charging station and its parking spaces free of other vehicles", where other means non-Tesla. Maybe the contract is different in different jurisdictions.

Here's where I saw it:



__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1975527516047886


----------



## theBBSguy (10 d ago)

Hello experts !
I am planning to shift to Lebanon with my family and i am owning a tesla i want to export it to my country where I have found a Chalets for sale in Lebanon. I just want to know if someone has any idea how i would be running it in that area. should install it's charging system in my home ? or any idea related to this problem would help !


----------



## francoisp (Sep 28, 2018)

theBBSguy said:


> Hello experts !
> I am planning to shift to Lebanon with my family and i am owning a tesla i want to export it to my country where I have found a Chalets for sale in Lebanon. I just want to know if someone has any idea how i would be running it in that area. should install it's charging system in my home ? or any idea related to this problem would help !


Charging at home in Lebanon isn't different than here in the US. Where you might run into problem is with the supercharger billing: because the car was sold in the US it may not accept a Lebanon bank credit card. Some people has run into this problem exporting their car from the US to Korea. Link


----------



## m3t00 (Nov 23, 2021)

read the wall charger is recently discounted. buy one and get it installed. owner pays electricity as a perk to customers although I've just plugged in without getting a room. Free. You can go to front desk and check, maybe offer a $20 if you want. Not really sure about Destination vs Wall Charger. Seem about same, maybe software. Destination chargers show up on Google maps


----------



## SalisburySam (Jun 6, 2018)

FunkyJunk said:


> Yep. I may try again and see what happens.


If this turns out to be a positive thing to attract guests, you may want more than one. Might be worth considering multiple units in your electrical plans, at least for the infrastructure stuff (wiring, load center, metering, etc.) and add the EVSE’s as you think the demand merits. Solves the issue of someone choosing your property because of the charging setup and then learning the one spot is in use by someone else.


----------

